
Intel Takes Stake In Amazon S3 Competitor Nirvanix - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/19/intel-takes-stake-in-amazon-s3-competitor-nirvanix/
======
henning
<http://www.nirvanix.com/careers.aspx#sdd>

They're a Microsoft shop. Boo.

------
rms
Are they cheaper than S3?

~~~
terpua
$0.18 for storage and up/down bandwidth

~~~
brlewis
IOW s3 is cheaper, unless you have millions of tiny requests.

<http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=16427261#price>

------
terpua
Anyone tried Nirvanix?

